# Doe appears to have abandoned litter



## CraftyHen (May 7, 2020)

I've never had this issue before.  Any advice appreciated!  The doe is about 9-10 months, this is her first litter.  She made a great nest and up until last 2 days has taken excellent care of the kits.  I had noticed her kits are smaller and less active than those in the other 2 litters born at same time.  I didn't think mu ch of it as they are all different mixes this time around. But yesterday the kits really looked skinny.  They're wobbly on their legs and don't really move around much, where the kits in the other 2 litters are bouncing around everywhere.  I checked them early this morning, hoping to find fat little bellies but they were skinny.  I think she's stopped nursing?  I can't foster them because the other mama's had really large litters and are still at least 2 or more weeks from weaning.  Is there anything I can do to encourage mama?  Or for the kits?  Is the doe likely to do this again with future litters?


----------



## CraftyHen (May 8, 2020)

Well We got some kitten milk replacer and have hand fed the litter tonight. They're so tiny. 😣


----------

